# Rossini’s non boring works recommendations



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,
Incredibly I waited decades to even bother with Rossini. But after recommandations by quality posters in here and even just a few minutes of listening, I knew Rossini is a must for me. Felt the spirit of Mozart, not (what I feared) of Offenbach or the waltzy straussers.
Because his output is huge I’d appreciate recommandations of WORTHY operas for the music.
Bach and Mozart are unfathomable musical gods, but even they wrote some boring repetitious stuff. 
Would you say all Rossini is worth hearing or should I avoid certain “boring” works ?
Recommandations are welcome.
I don’t know what would be easier, to give recommandations of what to listen to or what to avoid ?
Thanks !


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

This is not semi-boring:




L'Italiana in Algeri


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

"Boring" is difficult ... if some wanderer is walking along his path and if he is encountering some meadow with flowers, he will maybe be glad to see this piece of ground.

Maybe, he will stay two or three minutes to see the colours, but then he will feel that he has seen enough and will continue walking on his path.

If he has some knowledge in botany, he will take a closer look. Maybe he will be astonished that this flower is already blooming and that flower in still blooming. From the colour of another flower he will conclude that some minerals are in the ground. Another plant will given him the idea that some kind of insect should be present too and he will be glad, if he really finds it somewhat later. So he will stay for 20, 30 minutes on the meadow without feeling bored at all ...

.. but in terms of Rossini, I would recommend "L'Italiana in Algeri", "La Cenerentola", "Semiramide" and "Guillaume Tell". Buffa, buffa, seria/"melo-dramma tragico", grand opéra.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Semiramide has the most glorious music. Sutherland and Horne are to me the best. I love the comedies. Much of Callas' Armida is bad sound but her big aria has good sound and perhaps the most spectacular singing of all time: 



 Be prepared to get addicted to it.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think Rossini's music is boring, but some of the singers are boring in the way they sing the music. Compare the *Armida* above with the way other singers sing it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> I don't think Rossini's music is boring, but some of the singers are boring in the way they sing the music. Compare the *Armida* above with the way other singers sing it.


This short excerpt illustrates the amazingly clever multi part singing with very very catchy rhythms that Rossini could excel at:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

"Boring" is a subjective term. What I find boring someone else might find riveting, and vice versa.

That said, performance makes a big difference in the operas of Rossini. Here's how the singer can make quite a difference to what his music sounds like.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Philidor said:


> "Boring" is difficult ... if some wanderer is walking along his path and if he is encountering some meadow with flowers, he will maybe be glad to see this piece of ground.
> 
> Maybe, he will stay two or three minutes to see the colours, but then he will feel that he has seen enough and will continue walking on his path.
> 
> ...


Ouf ! Superb answer. God bless this forum !


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok well. I have concluded that I need all Rossini ahahah !
Opera was the last territory of classical music I waited to conquer. I have to say I don’t regret my decision, because even if I’m older (mid 40s) I feel almost like I’m 15 discovering Chopin and classical music for the first time.
So many operas to discover, the passion will never die.
Thank you for the recommendations ! Although I’ve decided to get all Rossini. I’ll probably do the same with Donizetti eventually.
To be perfectly honest the only music I can’t get myself to like right now is: solo organ and solo harpsichord.
It may come some day but opera will certainly take me the rest of my life to fully integrate.
I’ve really only fully “integrated” all Wagner and most Mozart, so I have A LOT to still discover.
Listened to many Handel and Vivaldi, which I love, Monteverdi, Bartok, Granados, Strauss, etc...
A bit of Gluck, Verdi and Puccini.
Bellini, Tchaikovsky, Zemlinsky, etc...
Sorry for the mess ahaha !


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This short excerpt illustrates the amazingly clever multi part singing with very very catchy rhythms that Rossini could excel at:


Hahahaha ! Just a joy ! I feared I'd find him fat and superficial but it's really tremendously well crafted and inspired, it's so mozartian, I can't believe I have all Rossini to discover. I wonder of Donizetti will be great too !


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bernamej said:


> Sorry for the mess ahaha !


No worries. Just be proud of your inevitable march into the future of music.


millionrainbows said:


> After I heard Wagner, it was obvious to me where to go afterwards: to Strauss (Elektra, Salome, Metamprphosen), then on to Schoenberg's post-Romantic works like Pelleas, Verklart, The Book of the Hanging Gardens, Erwartung, then to Berg's operas (Wozzeck, Lulu). I was just following a historical path, and I'm glad to say that I'm proud to be a part of this inevitable march into the future of music.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> No worries. Just be proud of your inevitable march into the future of music.


Hahah yes ! I draw the line after Bartok's Bluebeard. I don't think I'll ever enjoy "serial" atonal avant-guarde academic music which has more to do with "concept" and ideology than beauty.
I totally love the modern works of Strauss, but going into nonsense is too far for me.
Again, from Machaud to Bartok and Shostakovich is what I consider good music. 
Before and after, it's all music for ceremonies, where it's religious rites or academic cults.
The post-romantic Shoenberg is incredible (I'm a huge Gurrelieder admirer), but the pre-woke Shoenberg ? No thanks.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd strongly recommend Tancredi & Armida. You'll also hear some of Rossini's tendency to re-use some arias here though.

Many recordings of Tancredi such as this one:









include both endings and some variations, so make sure you read the sleeve before playing or you'll get one ending after another.

Armida's also brilliant, but you'll struggle with recordings. The Callas recording has been mentioned, but I just can't endure it due to the quality (or lack of quality) in the recording. The singing may be brilliant, but the awful sound is enough to make me switch off after a few minutes. After buying the Callas recording and giving up due to the awful sound, I bought this one:









which is still good, although obviously not Callas.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Aerobat said:


> I'd strongly recommend Tancredi & Armida. You'll also hear some of Rossini's tendency to re-use some arias here though.
> 
> Many recordings of Tancredi such as this one:
> 
> ...


Thank you sir ! Yes I'm unfortunately sound is important for me. I'm not capable of enjoying very harsh thin anemic bad sounding recordings. 
I might evolve though. I went from not tolerating a cough in the audience to being able to enjoy mono, so we evolve.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Bernamej said:


> Thank you sir ! Yes I'm unfortunately sound is important for me. I'm not capable of enjoying very harsh thin anemic bad sounding recordings.
> I might evolve though. I went from not tolerating a cough in the audience to being able to enjoy mono, so we evolve.


It has to be admitted that the sound on the 1952 Callas recording of *Armida* makes listening something of a trial. Nor are the tenors in the performance much to write home about. Callas, however, is astonishing. In fact, if the recording didn't exist in sound (however bad the sound is) you would not believe such singing was even possible. We are lucky to have it at all.


----------



## Dick Johnson (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't find Rossini boring at all. He consistently captures the joy of living and the joy of music-making. Rossini had a much wider range than his reputation suggests. Perhaps to some extent he gets pigeonholed as purely frivolous buffa composer due to the overwhelming popularity of his Barbiere di Siviglia.

Neil Kurtzman puts his love of Rossini rather succinctly in this brief but enjoyable blog entry on Rossini from his excellent "Medicine and Opera Blog".
https://medicine-opera.com/2019/07/viva-rossini/

My own favorite Rossini list changes all the time but Guillaume Tell is always #1 (either the Decca recording of Italian version for Milnes and Pavarotti or the Warner recording of the French version for Caballe).

After Tell, some order of Mose in Egitto, Tancredi (agree with Aerobat - get the Abbado), Maometto II, Ermione, La Donna del Lago, L'Italiana in Algeri, Matilde di Shabran, Cenerentola, Armida, Il Viaggio a Reims, and Comte d'Ory (with some but not all of the same music as Viaggio a Reims). In the next tier would go Semiramide, Barbiere, and Il Turco in Italia. After that - all the others. I have recordings of nearly all of his works and even his least distinguished works have some moments of real beauty.

I also enjoy his later sacred works very much - his Stabat Mater (Kertesz LSO on Decca) and the Petite Messe Solenelle - especially the orchestrated version (e.g. Pappano on Warner).


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Please please listen to William Tell. Fantastic!
I also recommend Armida-video recording with Lawrence Brownlee and Renee Fleming. 
I also enjoy Italian in Algers and Otello
Siege of Corinth isn’t favorite Rossini for me, but worth it for Beverly Sills!


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I just wanted to say, that I understand your position. I am 45 and surprised, how I neglected bel canto operas throughout my life. Right now I am obsessing about Bellini, but Donizetti and Rossini will be the next ones. From what I know about Rossini so far, Il barbiere di Siviglia and L'italiana in Algeri are pleasant to listen to, if you want something cheerful.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sonata said:


> Please please listen to William Tell. Fantastic!
> I also recommend Armida-video recording with Lawrence Brownlee and Renee Fleming.
> I also enjoy Italian in Algers and Otello
> Siege of Corinth isn't favorite Rossini for me, but worth it for Beverly Sills!


May I add La donna di Lago and Tancredi.:angel:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There's some real gems in the Rossini cannon and if you like his style, you may find you enjoy all his works, even the rarest of them. One that hasn't been mentioned so far, but which I think is superb is Bianca e Faliero (there is a wonderful recording on Opera Rara with a stunning coloratura performance from Jennifer Larmore). Ricciardo e Zoraide has many fine moments as well.

I don't know all his operas, but the only one that I have found to be lacking in inspiration is Adina and Aureliano in Palmira is rather weak too. They should all be on YouTube. I suggest getting a copy of Charles Osborne's book on bel canto operas and going through them one by one to find how many you like and view as essential.

N.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Dick Johnson said:


> I don't find Rossini boring at all. He consistently captures the joy of living and the joy of music-making. Rossini had a much wider range than his reputation suggests. Perhaps to some extent he gets pigeonholed as purely frivolous buffa composer due to the overwhelming popularity of his Barbiere di Siviglia.
> 
> Neil Kurtzman puts his love of Rossini rather succinctly in this brief but enjoyable blog entry on Rossini from his excellent "Medicine and Opera Blog".
> https://medicine-opera.com/2019/07/viva-rossini/
> ...


Thanks a lot for the comment ans the link that I just read. It's incredible for me to tell myself "Rossini here I come". I always thought the day could come but it's weird that I'm there now. I thought I'd be much older...I guess I am old ! Haha.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Please please listen to William Tell. Fantastic!
> I also recommend Armida-video recording with Lawrence Brownlee and Renee Fleming.
> I also enjoy Italian in Algers and Otello
> Siege of Corinth isn't favorite Rossini for me, but worth it for Beverly Sills!


Oh yes ! I'm serious I'm starting the ordering of all his operas.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> I just wanted to say, that I understand your position. I am 45 and surprised, how I neglected bel canto operas throughout my life. Right now I am obsessing about Bellini, but Donizetti and Rossini will be the next ones. From what I know about Rossini so far, Il barbiere di Siviglia and L'italiana in Algeri are pleasant to listen to, if you want something cheerful.


I has to read your comment carefully to make sure it wasn't written by me ! Ahah, yup we are exactly in the same situation.
I think A VERY very important first step is listening on excellent audio gear.
I have a good CD transport going to a good DAC, and the excellent Phonitor amp and all sorts of great headphones such as the HD800S etc...
I don't think it's always necessary to listen on top gear but we have to take it from there at first to be really totally immersed. To appreciate the full flavor of it.
Bon courage 1


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Bernamej said:


> I has to read your comment carefully to make sure it wasn't written by me ! Ahah, yup we are exactly in the same situation.
> I think A VERY very important first step is listening on excellent audio gear.
> I have a good CD transport going to a good DAC, and the excellent Phonitor amp and all sorts of great headphones such as the HD800S etc...
> I don't think it's always necessary to listen on top gear but we have to take it from there at first to be really totally immersed. To appreciate the full flavor of it.
> Bon courage 1


(totally off Rossini topic for a moment)

Be careful. I have done similar, albeit with (probably) different equipment. I started by sorting out room acoustics before I even thought about electronics. But, be warned: a high-end system reveals every detail of the source. You may soon discover that some of the recordings that you enjoyed are no longer enjoyable, because your top-spec sound system reveals every detail of the source - especially the defects and problems therein. What I've found is that the better your listening environment becomes, the less tolerance you have for sub-standard recordings. Worse, in Opera, there are *a lot* of sub-standard recordings.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

In the process of doing a deeper dive into Rossini's operas per my comment on the Bellini vs. Donizetti vs. Rossini thread in this forum. So far, outside of Barber, I have listened to the following Rossini operas:

Armida
La Cenerentola
Tancredi
Mose in Egitto
Il Turco in Italia
Elisabetta, Regina d'Inghilterra
Parts of Semiramide

In comparison to Bellini and Donizetti, I find that Rossini's music is a bit more formulaic and more dependent on the skill and interpretation of the singers. This by no means is to say that the music is boring, rather, Rossini orchestrates his operas with a great deal of speed and gusto and the voice parts seem to require an incredible amount of skill to perform. I personally still prefer Bellini and Donizetti at this time, but I can say that I have been enjoying the dive into Rossini's works. When done by a good singer, I think that some of these Rossini arias and duets are real show stoppers. I have discussed my admiration for La Cenerentola before, but I have enjoyed listening particularly to Armida and Tancredi.

Still really need to give William Tell a shot and I want to listen to the French version of Mose in Egitto.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Aerobat said:


> (totally off Rossini topic for a moment)
> 
> Be careful. I have done similar, albeit with (probably) different equipment. I started by sorting out room acoustics before I even thought about electronics. But, be warned: a high-end system reveals every detail of the source. You may soon discover that some of the recordings that you enjoyed are no longer enjoyable, because your top-spec sound system reveals every detail of the source - especially the defects and problems therein. What I've found is that the better your listening environment becomes, the less tolerance you have for sub-standard recordings. Worse, in Opera, there are *a lot* of sub-standard recordings.


Absolutely excellent point. There are some solutions such as: EQ, choice of headphones or speakers, and crossfeed for headphones. 
But I still agree with you, we must be careful going that path. 
Because I use headphones only, the parameters are a bit easier to control, and EQ can always come to the rescue.
Some brands are known to be harsh such as Beyerdynamic and others to be clinical such as the top pf the line Sennheiser.
My absolute best headphone, after having heard many, is the Audeze LCD3f, but it was so heavy I had to depart.
I'm more versatile now in my ways of listening and I can highly, very highly enjoy the music with even earbuds.
There are no good earbuds in North America but Asia is huge for earbuds. For example: Venture Electronics Zen 2.0, just amazing !


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

ThaNotoriousNIC said:


> In the process of doing a deeper dive into Rossini's operas per my comment on the Bellini vs. Donizetti vs. Rossini thread in this forum. So far, outside of Barber, I have listened to the following Rossini operas:
> 
> Armida
> La Cenerentola
> ...


Awesome ! Quick question: does Donizetti do interesting things with the orchestra too ? I think my fears of bel canto are mostly gone by now. I was fearing a very dull orchestra doing a formulaic accompaniment with only attention to the "tune" sang by the voice but I finally discovered the infinite craft of at least Bellini and (most probably, because I haven't yet fully attacked) Rossini.
I just ordered a Guillaume Tell by the way. But will probably listen to it in a couple of months as I have to still gp through a few operas on my list: some Strauss, Magnard (Guerecoeur), Bellini, and then I can start Rossini. 
I've just finished the amazing Oedipus Rex by Enescu (a poster of the forum recommended it), and what a piece ! 
When I say "finished" I never mean that I listened to it from start to finish, what I mean is: I've listened to it at least 10 times and have fully integrated it as very familiar music. That's the only way I can listen to music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Bernamej said:


> I've just finished the amazing Oedipus Rex by Enescu (a poster of the forum recommended it), and what a piece !
> When I say "finished" I never mean that I listened to it from start to finish, what I mean is: I've listened to it at least 10 times and have fully integrated it as very familiar music. That's the only way I can listen to music.


That might have been me, though the opera is more properly called *Oedipe*. *Oedipus Rex* is an opera by Stravinsky.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> That might have been me, though the opera is more properly called *Oedipe*. *Oedipus Rex* is an opera by Stravinsky.


You're right ! Hahaha my bad. I've been listening to the opera for more than a month. Thank you for the discovery !


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

In terms of Donizetti, I have yet to hear pretty strong orchestration akin to Rossini that could for instance be played outside of the opera house and in a concert hall. I would probably say that my experience listening to Donizetti operas (Anna Bolena, Don Pasquale, L'Elisir d'Amore, and Lucia di Lammermoor, La fille du regiment, and Maria Stuarda) that the orchestration is largely more reserved in comparison to Rossini. I will point out a few highlights of arias with good orchestral highlights I particularly enjoy:

L'Elisir D'Amore - Act 1 - Udite, Udite, o rustici (probably my favorite Donizetti aria, has a lot of nice backup from the orchestra and a nice trumpet fanfare)






Don Pasquale - Act 3 - Come gentil la notte (the famous aria from Don Pasquale, always reminded me a bit of "Deh, Vieni Alla Finestra" from Mozart's Don Giovanni with the accompaniment)






Lucia di Lammermoor - Act 2 - Soffriva nel pianto (always biased towards my instrument, the French horn, one of my favorite parts of Lucia)






May not be the same as what you may find from Rossini in orchestration, but I feel that the balance between singing and orchestra in Donizetti is more preferable for my tastes.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Not being a Rossini fan, the best Rossini-associated work I know of is the _Mass for Rossini_, by various composers, including Verdi, in the Rilling/Stuttgart recording.

It's more like a work in the Verdi _Requiem_- or Mascagni-, dramatic & serious, style, however 
- so not light, or Mozartean.

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/messa-per-rossini-0

Under all circumstances, it should be better known. There is also a later Rilling recording, and a Chailly; 
I haven't heard them, but am finding the first Rilling extremely good.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Not being a Rossini fan, the best Rossini-associated work I know of is the _Mass for Rossini_, by various composers, including Verdi, in the Rilling/Stuttgart recording.
> 
> It's more like a work in the Verdi _Requiem_- or Mascagni-, dramatic & serious, style, however
> - so not light, or Mozartean.
> ...


Interesting. By the way I forgot but I was always an admirer of the Petite Messe by Rossini. I thought of I could not like his operas (at that time) I could maybe like his religious music (thinking there had to be polyphony there).
Original work which includes a nice rythm on the piano.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

(deserves to be mentioned in Horrible album covers (classical music) btw though)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Don’t know Tancredi yet but I should not have missed La Donna, I do like that one!


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> (deserves to be mentioned in Horrible album covers (classical music) btw though)


True. I actually have the Petite Messe and the Stabat on the same double CD album.


----------

